# A tatoo for us guys that like cutting grass



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I laughed so hard I think I hurt myself when I saw this:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:furious: :furious: Good find, botai Joe!


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

:crazy: 

That is to funny>>>>>>

Bob


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think i would have to have a LT instead of a push mower.:lmao:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah Jody,
I'd make mine a Deere 316.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah If I was going to have it burned into my scalp it wouldn't be $100 push mower!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Dean,

That looks like a BUSH-HOG to me:lmao:


----------

